# Requirements for type of underlayment to be used



## dcannon (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in need of help! Does anyone have any written guidelines for the type of underlayment that is required for a 10/12-12/12 roof.
We are dealing with a insurance company and they are only willing to pay for 15lb. felt. With a 12/12 pitch, we will only use 30lb or greater and prefer to use roofer select or shingle mate. The insurance company will pay the additional money with documentation. Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Contact the Shingle manufacturer you intend to use. 

I don't think I have ever seen anything written saying a thicker felt paper was needed on steeper slopes, but I agree roofing common sense is that a thicker felt paper should be used to prevent tearing under foot on steeper slopes.

I prefer 30 or roofer select on all my roofs as well. This is why when a customer calls me about an insurance claim I tell them over the phone that I will be charging more than the insurance company is willing to pay. I explain about upgrades etc... Most will simply hang up at this point. Then when I go to meet them I explain the upgrades in greater detail and truly the chit "minimum" roof the insurance company is offering. 

If you do find something in writing, let me know.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there 30Lbs felt on there now? I doubt most Adjusters know the difference. 

There is no code requirement in the IRC (International Residential Code) for slopes over 4:12. 2" - 4":12" required double layer. Dont think there would be a regional thing.

It is like for like, If I were the insurance company I wouldnt want to pay for more than is there. Homeowner might haver to Poney up a few bucks.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing per the code but if you want the upgrade, the cost differential is slight to say the least.

Going synthetic will bump you a few bucks more over the 15 vs 30lb comparison.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Im not a roofer but to me it seems like price for synthetic would almost be a wash when you take speed of installation and handling of the rolls into account..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That's the MYTH anyways. It doesn't take that long to roll 3' rolls and it doesn't take much less time to cover the same square footage with 10' rolls.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> Is there 30Lbs felt on there now? I doubt most Adjusters know the difference.


 We did an insurance job once where we were the ones who did the original roof. Since we did the roof originally with 30, the customer deserved to have 30 put back on. The adjuster fought me the whole way telling me there was no reason for 30 now and no way I put 30 on before since there was no reason for it in the first place. 

Yeah insurance pays pffft scumbag adjusters.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

If you have not been following my posts- I will say until a very recent project I have had great experiences with dealing with Insurance. 

One adjuster on a 12/12 told me its steep so I will pay for 30#. Shocked me however I accepted. 

*A very experienced Insurance Restoration Contractor told me* - You estimate what you see. Obviously not seeing through shingles you don't know whats back there- you can assume however you cannot guess. That is for what the supplementing is for. 

Right now I'm far from thinking of signing another Insurance Project.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I do not like supplementals. It goes against my core way of thinking. I want everythign up front. I want to know that I am going to do A B C D and I am going to be paid X Y Z. I absolutely never ever want to argue over money on the back end. I am sure anyone playing the insurance restoration game has eaten supplementals from time to time. I have not, if everything is upfront and in writing and agreed upon before work begins. 

I tell my cash/retail customers the same thing. Communication is key to a well run job site. Insurance work is no different.


----------

